# Good Girl Ivy!



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so proud of my girl!
My neighbor's older daughter just got a 5 month old lab/pit mix pup. She does not live with her parents but she has come to visit. She brought the dog with her. She has been taking the dog to training so she thought that the dog would be fine to just let him off leash at her parents house, like at home and not have to worry about anything. (Keep in mind her parents don't have a fence.)
Well, throughout the course of the day the dog has ran over to my house SEVERAL times. Ivy had been inside everytime the dog has run over except this time. 
I let Ivy outside to go potty. Next thing I know she is barking, which she doesn't do that often *knock on wood* I go around the house to see what she is barking at and it is the puppy. He is standing in the MIDDLE OF THE ROAD. Then the puppy sees Ivy and starts running over so I quick grab Ivy and put her inside and then I grabbed the dog and the father came over and grabbed him from me. Then he starts talking to me about how he is only a pup, and is in training and doesn't always listen that well. ( I am thinking to myself, thats a normal puppy).
Next thing I know I hear the front door open. I looked back and didn't see anyone come out it (I thought it was my brother), then here comes Ivy running right down the driveway running towards the puppy. I had no idea how she was going to react as she has never met or seen this dog before.
Ivy did great, she came running out to greet the puppy like she had seen him before. I was totally expecting hackles up, but there was none of that. Of course as she was running down the driveway she caught the puppy off guard so the puppy went to hide behind the dad's legs but Ivy went up and tried to greet again. I called her to me and told her that, that was enough and back up the driveway she went!
I am so proud of her. We have worked on this for a while now as she can sometimes be unsure about a dog that she isn't introduced to, but she did great and I am just so happy!

Sorry about this being so long, I am just VERY proud of Ivy.

GOOD GIRL IVY!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Good girl Ivy and way to go Ashley for doing such a great job training her!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Woohoo, Ivy!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

way to go IVY


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ditto!!! Hopefully the puppy will survive to adulthood!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

The daughter is still there with the puppy and it came to visit several more times today!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWHopefully the puppy will survive to adulthood!


ME TOO!


----------

